
MP3: Scientific Attempt To Create Most Annoying Song Ever - petercooper
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/04/a-scientific-at.html
======
pmjordan
The _actual_ song is linked to from the article and can be found here:

[http://blog.wired.com/music/files/KomarMelamid_The-Most-
Unwa...](http://blog.wired.com/music/files/KomarMelamid_The-Most-
UnwantedSong.mp3)

I would describe it as bizarre. Mostly it's just a total clash of styles and
instruments. And yes, it would be incredibly annoying to listen to it as
music. (as opposed to a scientific work) The song exists of multiple parts, so
calling it one song is a bit of a stretch.

~~~
petercooper
The reason I didn't link directly is because then people would miss the link
to the "Most Wanted Song" alternative :)

<http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/05/survey-produced.html>

The Most Wanted Song is arguably worse than the Most Unwanted Song. This is
ideal evidence that crowdsourcing doesn't yield ideal results!

~~~
hugh
Wow, that was truly awful. At least the most unwanted song had some bright
points of originality.

In fairness though, I'm sure that the elements here: love, soprano sax, string
swells, power chords, and cheesy male-female harmonies, could be combined into
a much better song than this.

Probably still not as good as an idealized Walmart holiday operatic tuba rap
though. That'd be awesome.

------
zitterbewegung
I smell an ignoble prize winner.

------
steveplace
For the masochists in the audience, you can listen to it here.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

~~~
unalone
1) oHg5SJYRHA0 is just as well-known as uiuU, or whichever that old one was.
Find a new URL. TinyURL works well.

2) This is Hacker News. I'd like to think we're a little bit above 4chan for
at least the next year or so.

~~~
steveplace
I'll take the hit. At least it isn't politics.

